# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Po fillon Big Brother VIP Albania!

## Djellza Aliu

Pasi e dime qe shumica prej nesh e kemi percjellur ndonje sezon te Big Brother, apo spaku kemi degjuar per te.

Lajmi qe Big Brother po nis sa shkon e po behet me i madh, por kete here qenka 1 ndryshim, banoret do te jene te gjithe Personazhe VIP.

Cfare mendoni ju, a do te jete ky sezoni me i mire ndonjeher i Big Brother Albania qe pritet te filloj ne muajin Tetor?

----------


## ATMAN

traplliku ne kete rast nuk do jete vulgar por vip  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ilia spiro

.....nuk ia vlen

----------


## sirena_adria

Një nga më të suksesshmit dhe më të dashurit për publikun, futbollisti i famshëm shqiptar merr pjesë e Big Brother VIP

Numërimi mbrapsht ka filluar: Big Brother Albania VIP do të rikthehet në transmetim në 5 tetor dhe kurioziteti i publikut është i madh, pas 4 vitesh pauzë. Që kur u njoftua se ky reality-shoë do të rikthehej në ekran, kanë qenë të shumta aludimet rreth personazheve të famshëm të përzgjedhur, kryeisht këngëtarë, moderatorë, aktorë, etj.

Mirëpo, deri tani asnjë futbollist, e duket se i pari i përzgjedhur është një nga më të suksesshmite më të dashurit. Bëhet fjalë për Lorik Canën, që thuhet se ka marrë ftesë nga BB VIP, siç konfirmojnë burimet për Prive.

Ish-kapiteni i kombëtares, Lorik Cana po qëndron këto kohë në Shqipëri, sepse është i angazhuar në një nga platformat televizive si imazh dhe analist i sportit. Megjithatë, sipas Prive, nuk dihet nëse angazhimet do ta pengojnë Lorikun, si shumë personazhe të tjerë, në një vendim përfundimtar.

Por, do të ishte interesante, ta shihnim futbollistin jashtë fushës së gjelbër, në këtë reality-show, brenda shtëpisë më të famshme në Shqipëri. Megjithatë, mbetet të presim 5 tetorin, për të zbuluar më shumë rreth personazheve e gjithçka tjetër lidhur me këtë format të sukesshëm, që shqiptarët e kanë pritur me padurim.


https://www.lajme.al/nje-nga-me-te-s...g-brother-vip/

----------


## Neteorm

Njerzve u intereson këto lloj emisionesh po më shumë i intereson politikës nëpërmjet këtyre emisioneve dhe audiencës është e qetë të rrit taksat e të bëjë korrupsion në mënyrën më të mirë. 

Kshuqë nuk është cudi të promovohen nga vet "shteti" këton lloj maskarallëqesh thjesht për shpërqëndrime kur ka nevojë.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Arbana Osmani zbulon dy emrat e opinionistëve të Big Brother VIP*

Numërimi mbrapsht ka filluar: Big Brother Albania VIP do të rikthehet në transmetim shumë shpejt dhe kurioziteti i publikut është i madh.

Qëkur u njoftua se ky reality-show do të rikthehej në ekran, kanë qenë të shumta aludimet rreth personazheve të famshëm të përzgjedhur, kryesisht këngëtarë, moderatorë, aktorë dhe madje u aludua dhe për opinionistët.

Më herët, në një intervistë për Top Albania Radio Lori Hoxha është pyetur rreth opinionistëve dhe ka thënë se do të ketë dy të tillë në Big Brother VIP dhe madje që nuk i kemi parë më parë në këtë profil.

Opinonistët janë dy. Është një grua dhe një burrë. Donim dy që të balanconim njëri-tjetrin dhe të kishim sa më shumë opinione të mira. Po ashtu janë shumë karaktere të ndryshme dhe janë në profile të ndryshme. Kështu që shpresoj të gjenden mirë dhe nuk janë afër mendjes. Nuk janë këto opinonistët që priten gjithmonë të jenë. Nuk është Arjan Konomi (qesh).

Më në fund enigma ka marrë fund dhe *Arbana Osmani ka zbuluar se dy opinionistët e këtij edicioni janë Arbër Hajdari dhe Balina Bodinaku.*

*Opinionistët janë dy figura shumë të njohura, të spikatura por jo në këtë rol. Asnjëherë! Pra, nuk kanë qenë kurrë opinionist në një reality-shoë. Do kem kënaqësinë që ta ndaj skenën, formatin, rrugëtimin me Arbër Hajdarin dhe Balina Bodinakun. Të dy të shkëlqyer në fushat respektive që jam e sigurtë që do ti japin më shumë vlerë këtij formati.*- tha Arbana.


https://lexo.al/2021/10/arbana-osman...g-brother-vip/

----------


## sirena_adria

> Një nga më të suksesshmit dhe më të dashurit për publikun, futbollisti i famshëm shqiptar merr pjesë e Big Brother VIP
> 
> Numërimi mbrapsht ka filluar: “Big Brother Albania VIP” do të rikthehet në transmetim në 5 tetor dhe kurioziteti i publikut është i madh, pas 4 vitesh pauzë. Që kur u njoftua se ky reality-shoë do të rikthehej në ekran, kanë qenë të shumta aludimet rreth personazheve të famshëm të përzgjedhur, kryeisht këngëtarë, moderatorë, aktorë, etj.
> 
> Mirëpo, deri tani asnjë futbollist, e duket se i pari i përzgjedhur është një nga më të suksesshmite më të dashurit. Bëhet fjalë për Lorik Canën, që thuhet se ka marrë ftesë nga BB VIP, siç konfirmojnë burimet për Prive.
> 
> Ish-kapiteni i kombëtares, Lorik Cana po qëndron këto kohë në Shqipëri, sepse është i angazhuar në një nga platformat televizive si imazh dhe analist i sportit. Megjithatë, sipas Prive, nuk dihet nëse angazhimet do ta pengojnë Lorikun, si shumë personazhe të tjerë, në një vendim përfundimtar.
> 
> Por, do të ishte interesante, ta shihnim futbollistin jashtë fushës së gjelbër, në këtë reality-show, brenda shtëpisë më të famshme në Shqipëri. Megjithatë, mbetet të presim 5 tetorin, për të zbuluar më shumë rreth personazheve e gjithçka tjetër lidhur me këtë format të sukesshëm, që shqiptarët e kanë pritur me padurim.
> ...



*Lorik Cana tregon se a do të bëhet pjesë e “Big Brother VIP”
*
Gjatë orëve të fundit në rrjetet sociale është përfolur se ftesa për të qenë pjesë e “Big Brother VIP” i është dërguar dhe ish-kapitenit të Kombëtares, Lorik Canës.

*Cana ka treguar për VIP-magazine se nuk do t’i bashkohet këtij reality show.*

“Big Brother VIP” starton me datë 5 Tetor dhe deri tani janë përfolur shumë emra të njohur që pritet të bëhen pjesë.


/ Lajmi.net

https://lajmi.net/lorik-cana-tregon-...g-brother-vip/

----------


## sirena_adria

Energjikja, FIFI  - Big Brother VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgZAM9a9u8

----------


## sirena_adria

Romeo apo Donaldi? Cili nga vëllezërit binjak? - Big Brother VIP 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcH3zvVulpM

----------


## sirena_adria

Pavarësisht kundërshtimit nga familja, Monika Lubonja  -  Big Brother VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu-z1xmjbHc

----------


## sirena_adria

Ilir Shaqiri, banori i parë i Big Brother VIP 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbeKSxaGpZ0

----------


## sirena_adria

Nëse në fillim spikatnin këto 4 personazhe,  në këto momente drejt finales do shikoja : 

 *  Ilirin
 *  Donaldin
 *  Arjolën
 * Sabianin

----------


## sirena_adria

E surprizuar nga kolegët, Arjola Demiri hyn në shtëpinë e Big Brother VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSmnO2YtSwY

----------


## sirena_adria

Sabiani është konkurenti i rradhës që bëhet pjesë e Big Brother VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJyti1lXh2A

----------


## sirena_adria

Dy ish- futbollistët, Kleidi dhe Graniti i bashkohen konkurentëve - Big Brother VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVZiEOTXueg

----------


## sirena_adria

Me një kërcim sensual, Beniada hyn në shtëpinë e BB VIP - Big Brother VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlQ7E_Mfx6U

----------


## sirena_adria

Einxhel -  Hyrjet e  dyta në shtëpinë e Big Brother Albania VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waqLO8wueDU

----------


## sirena_adria

Igli  -  Konkurenti më i ri në  Big Brother Albania VIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaHLkRy28F4

----------


## sirena_adria

*NJË MENDIM PËR SECILIN BANOR*

*Sheila ka nga një koment për të gjithë përveç dikujt
*

Sheila Haxhiraj ishte e ftuar në emisionin Pardon My French . Ajo u eleminua spektaklin e të premtes nga Big Brother VIP dhe rrëfeu shumëçka për eksperiencën si dhe ndau për herë të parë një histori personale, që në shtëpi ngurroi ti ndante me banorët. 
...........

Sheila gjithashtu u vu pak para përgjegjësisë dhe dha nga një mendim për secilin nga banorët aty brenda, për të cilët përkatësisht tha:

Iliri- E kam xhan
Donaldi- I zgjuar
Semi- Pozitive
Arditi- Inteligjent
Kledi- i sinqertë
Sabiani- Nana krimit
Arjola- dashuri
Beatrix Ramosaj- Nuk jam njohur shumë, më duket sensitive.
Sarah- karizmatike
Einxhel- e shkathët
Monika- (zgjodhi të mos komentojë)
Fifi- e kam xhan.
Graniti- çun i mirë mo, joshës
Beniada- inteligjente


Konica.al

https://konica.al/2021/11/sheila-ka-...pervec-dikujt/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Big Brother Vip Albania, një pasqyrë emancipimi, apo një tabelë qitëse publike përgojimi..?!*

Nga Fadil Maloku 


1. Në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë mos gabofsha testimi dhe gatishmëria për një Big Brother made in Albania, u promovua pas luftës së ndodhur. Ky Big Brothet VIPAlbania, ku kamerat bëjnē punën e syrit të Big Brother-sit shqiptar dhe që bëjnë përpjekje të shfaqin përmbajtje në kohë reale, që do të thotë se nëse shikoni një bisedë banorësh, për shembull në dhomën e ndenjes, pashmangshmërisht ju mungon biseda e disa banorëve të tjerë psh.në tarracë, kuzhinë apo në nē hapsirën e ndejës kolektive. Prandaj, është e qartë se edhe shikimi i këtyre situatava sado interesante që duken pēr Bog brother-sin, shikuesit nuk i japin një pamje të plotë të shfaqjeve, bisedave, po edhe heshtjeve e fatpajtimit në shtëpinē e banorëve. Sepse, ato janë të fokusuara deri diku vetëm në situata të përzgjedhur nga syri Big Brother-sit dhe sosh që gjykohen poashtu nga ky sy si mëmë interesante e më atraktive për publikun 7 milionsg shqiptar, edhe pse ato janë shumë më pak të strukturuara sesa shfaqjet e përditshme. Personazhet ViP-a; Ilir Sheila Haxhiraj, Donald Veshaj,Paloma, Beniada Jakic, Sabiani, Semi Jaupaj, Granit Cana, Kledi Hysa, Arjola Demiri, Fifi, Ardit Cuni, Monika Lubonja.

2. Big BrotherVip Albania, i karakterizuar edhe si një gamedok (një kombinim i fjalëve lojë dhe dokumentar), nē sytē e publikut dhe sidomos ato të ekspertëve mediatik, është më shumë një përzierje e një shfaqje lojërash, se sa ndonjē episod vëzhgimi social. Që në nënkupton se rrëfimet personale e ato interpersonale tē banorëve (në veçanti ato që i bënë Iliri, Fifi, Donaldi e Arjola, Kledi, etj.) përveç përmbajtjes së narracionit përshkruajnë dhe përmbajnë edhe situata emocionale. Situata që dosido ilustrojnë edhe gjendje të performancës së tyre specifike gjinore. Ku të njejtit, dinë të përballen me situata të atilla sociale, ku banorët e Shtëpisë strukturojnë si përvojën ashtu edhe ndërveprimin e tyre me të tjerët. Strategjitë e menaxhimit të përshtypjeve personale, nga ana e banorëve duket që ende janë në fazën e projektimeve ideore, ngase, midis tyre ende nuk kemi pa situata: acaruese (për të mbrojtur qëndrimet dhe bindjet vetanake), argumentuese (narracione me përmbajtje), jofolklorike (pa improvizime)., etj.

3. Ndërkaq, një defekt më shumë sociologjik se sa psikologjik që sigurisht mund tu referohej sjelljeve dhe veprimeve tē përditshme të banorëve në shtëpi, qēndron në udhëheqjen e tyre përmes kornizës së ashtuquajturës vetëdije të dyfishtë (dmth. negociata të vazhdueshme midis modeleve të tyre të realizuara, potenciale dhe atyre ideale të veprimit), apo siç do shprehej Klod Levi Straus, nga modeli i sjelljes reale dhe asaj të të paramenduar. Natyrisht, situatat dhe gjendjet e menaxhimit të përshtypjeve, të ca banorëve duken shumē artificiale, shumē improvizuese, pra, jo atraktive jo joshëse e për të mos thënë edhe banale! Strategjia e brendshme e Fiffit, duket se ka krijuar atë distancën e duhur aktive sociologjike nga banorëttjerë. Ajo me performansën e saj argetuese, të këndimit, e aktrimit spontan ështē duke i lënë nën hije të tjerët. Ajo ka emocione ( e prekin situata të dhimbshme, e gëzojnë gjendjet e njerzeve të lumtur), ka zë (këndon pothuajse gjitha këngët e të tjerëve), ka fansa (gjysëm milioni), synon pika të larta realizimi (ambicjen dhe talentin e ka fut në funksion bamirësie e jo mendjemadhësie) Edhe Iliri, (anipse ndoshta ēshtë pak heret) për mendimin tim po edhe të publikut të gjerë (që e armatosi me sigurinë e qëndrimit të tij të padiskutueshëm në shtëpi), është ai banori momental që mund të hyj në rrethin e ngushtë të fituesve potencial. Kuptohet që shanset janë jo për të gjithë. Dilema kryesore ndërsillet rreth asaj se nëse ky megashow është pasqyrë e thjesht emancipimi, apo është bërë një tabelë qitëse publike përgojimi..?!


Syri.net

https://www.syri.net/syri_kosova/op-...ike-pergojimi/

----------

